# Corel to VersaWorks CYMK problems



## A.Abel (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey guys,

I have a SP-300v and the graphic i'm trying to print i've created in corelDraw x4 and let's just say it's a gray square...but when i export it into .eps or do a print to file as a .ps and try printing it through versaworks, the image is cleary being printed in all colors and not just black...thus the magenta is overpowering the rest of the colors and is giving it pink tint...i've gone though just about everything i can think of to get it to export and print using just black (which i was successfull in doing when i setup the color management to density control...but it comes out very grainy and striated)...anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Um set the printing to blk/white ??


----------



## A.Abel (Jun 12, 2008)

there are other colors in the design...i was just using the square as an example...


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh.. Ok Versawork allows you to print colorswatch and you can match them colors exactly when printing on same medium....


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Roland Gallery - Color Video


----------



## A.Abel (Jun 12, 2008)

yeah...but even when i got the roland palette imported into corel and used the right color...what was supposed to be c:0 y:0 m:0 k:65 when it plotted i could see that it was putting magenta down...and i can't find any good tutorials on how to play with color profiles in versaworks...the video you posted showed one other place to look to fix it...but once i get there...i don't know what to do and it didn't come with a very clear manual besides on how to install the program...


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Umm... Hold up, I be by Versawork in 15min and tell you step by step how to do it because it is really easy to do and you will know exactly what you want for colors.
The chart is soo, handy when trying to get good reds


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Ok - this is true for all printers.
Your ICC profile is used to convert colours so that they will appear true on the printer. There is a 'Black' setting that is used to define the best printer black. It is never K=100%. Often it can be C=100, M=100, Y=100 & K=100. Producing the CMYK profile, you have an option to control the make-up of the black and I prefer to keep the black ink dominant.
Q - Why do you want just black? Is it just the cost?
Q - How much are you prepared to pay to have it?
If the colours are good, live with it.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Step. 1 open Versaworks and at the top click on MEDIA than Click on Chart 1

will come into rip section of VW and than just adjust it to fit to you media and let it print...

here rest of info. Lol

[media]http://www.advancedcolorsolutions.com/support/files/versaworks3_faq.pdf[/media]

Go to page 5 ...


----------



## A.Abel (Jun 12, 2008)

yeah, i see the color chart...but how do i tell it to print gray using only black instead of using the rest of the colors? even when i print out the chart or the swatch...the grays are still coming out with a pink hue because it's putting down magenta...i just want gray made from black...


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

You change your profile - or avoid ICC altogether.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Hmm what media are you using and what profile??

Sounds like a profile issue at this point


----------



## A.Abel (Jun 12, 2008)

i'm using the GCVP: glossy calendered vinyl [esm] as my media type...and i don't know what u mean by profile (where is it? how do i check?) i guess the main problem is that i don't know HOW to do that? when i exported...i unselect the icc setting...but what do i do inside of versaworks to make it work? i can't find any tutorials or manuals on what does what, what it means, and how to do it...under what "profiles" i see...it's just a jumble of letters and numbers that don't mean anything to me...


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Lol rough day huh.. Ha

profile means: ink settings to a particular material

Keep icc profile thing on may be an issue ...

are you saving art work in CMKY or RGB??

Are you new to printing?


----------



## A.Abel (Jun 12, 2008)

rough weekend indeed...I've been having problems with this gray issue for a long time...on static cling/glossy white calendared avery vinyl/different garment heat transfer films...

I've tried with and without icc when exporting from corel...still pink...

i'm exporting as cymk...all the colors i'm using in coral to make the graphic is in cymk...

i've had this plotter for 2 years now...it's great when i'm doing full color...but when i'm doing large areas of gray...it's giving me problems...

i've been silkscreening since 2000...and most of my projects have been simple spot color jobs where the client usually brought me the graphic and just print it and never messed with icc or profiles or anything...

I'm sorry if i sound short or snappy...it's just this is getting very frustrating...but i do appreciate u taking time out to help me...


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Hm interesting... Hold up I gonna go check Versaworks and try to give you some more tips Ha


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

print out magenta/cyan/yellow and compare to a pantone book - similar?


----------



## A.Abel (Jun 12, 2008)

well...i printed 4 boxes out...they look ok...but when you look closely...you see it's not truly cymk...they have the other colors in there too...


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

sorry I didn't get back to you yesterday... there was a Rocky marathon that put me to sleep...

I think your main issue is that you are not using correct media type setting in Versaworks...
Another trick i do is this... take image into photoshop, convert to RGB, do color select on each color and render to colors you want, than save as a tiff file 

Works for certain jobs for me....

Is artwork all made by you or client, clients send funky files most times as well

Last thing I suggest is go into color adjustment page in Versaworks and add/subtract a little


----------



## ozzy666 (Dec 29, 2009)

Make your file as CMYK in Photoshop,make sure you are only using K,In versawork choose your profile and printing mode,in icc settings choose instead of european or american prepress standard----density control and in custom tab click on linearization and ink limit----doing so you will switch off icc correction LUT and print in pure colors,in your case is only black.Usually you should print with icc to get correct colors but due to "free with the printer" primitive nature of versawork there is no proper grayscale tuning option in icc building workflow.it's also almost impossible to find inkset with similar dot gain for all four colors making the task of printing neutral grayscale without tint very elusive.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I had fun figuring out perfect formula to do black and whites.
You gotta play with profiles that dont belong to right media first , than set in photosop and versaworks to colormetric absolute, than change color settings to zero yellow/ magenta plus 2 cyan and plus 4 black


----------

